# Help me pick a skin..Please!!!



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I am a new Kindle owner(got it for Christmas) and I am loving it!!When I recieved it, I was also gifted with a black non lighted Amazon case; but it started giving me problems so I was given the credit and I bought the pink lighted case. My case came yesterday and I am ready to get my baby all dressed up!!

Here is my cover










The case I am having made










And here are the skins I am looking at...
The first two are the ones that I am leaning more towards...


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the first skin works great with your case and cover.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I love the first and the last, but YOU have to live with them.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I vote for the first one, too. It looks great with both your cover and your case.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the second one.  I've almost bought that one several times.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the first one is the best match for your case and cover. Very pretty choices, btw.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the first one is perfect for the cover and case you have chosen.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the first one and am actually trying to decide if that is the one that I will get to go with my new red go cover.  Good luck making your decision!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

The first skin, definately!!!!


----------



## Magda (Jan 5, 2011)

Love the 1st one.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Either of the last two skins is what I would pick.  I wouldnt go with one that had too much white in it as I love the dark Kindle.  Now if you Kindle is white, I might consider one with more white.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh the first one for sure!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

They are all nice choices!! 
But I particularly like the 1st one with the case you are having made and the 2nd one with the Kindle cover...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The first one. I love it.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a guy so I like none of them. But here's an option for you:


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually, I really do like this one:


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

The first one


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the 5th one.  Who is making your case?


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Obviously you're the best one to choose, but personally I like the black ones. 

A word of caution: Matching things doesn't do much good if you can't see them at the same time (like matching your carpet to your roof). You won't see much of the pink cover as you're using the Kindle, and aside from the bit near the hinges, the skin is gonna be contrasted with the gray interior and screen. I would make a choice based on what you want to be in front of your face during use. I've known people who get a skin based on it being pretty, then find that those bright pretty colors aren't the greatest to be staring at while reading.


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the 2nd one


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the second one.  And I think it works best with your case and bag.


----------



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

everyone thank you so much for your votes and suggestions! I ordered the first one..I have never had a skin before..Well I never had a kindle before either!!LOL
I picked that one because I am hoping that one will not be as distracting.. I hope I am right!!

For the person who asked about the case here is the link from Etsy(I hope it is ok to post it here) I just ordered it so I don't have it yet, but I will let you know how I like it when I get it. The young lady has awesome communication with me so far.\
http://www.etsy.com/listing/62706175/ipad-kindle-nook-ereader-sony-case


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the same pink cover with a sleeve that I made using Strawhatbrat's pattern from almost the exact same material (the black and white fabric on mine is the same pattern reversed and the pink lining is a dahlia pattern). This is my skin:

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Bloom

I think the skin you chose is going to look fabulous! It's so much fun to coordinate them all! Hope you end up loving it! (PS- elephants are good luck!)


----------



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

KindleQueen..that is so funny that you have the same things!! The elephants being good luck(along with strength,power and perseverance)  was another reason I picked that one.. I am clumsy so hopefully there will be no dropadge!!LOL
I really love that skin that you just posted.. Oh no, I think you just sparked an obsession!!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Great choice!  Beautiful coordination.  I love elephants.  They're so intelligent and basically peaceful.  Enjoy!!


----------



## loua (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a bloke too but unlike Zell I think the elephant skin will look beautiful with your pink cover.

With regard to your dilemma, please, please do not purchase the pink skin because pink wise it is far too much! Similarly, the contrast caused by the black skin is vulgar and will make both you and your Kindle appear ostentatious. As for the red flowers they will clash awfully with your pastel pink case. However, the good news is that the elephant skin will look splendid for exactly the same reason your cloth case does, i.e. its black and white pattern provides a subtle contrast at the same time as it's splash of pink references the colour of the case inside.

In my opinion, the 'elephant' skin, with its greyish (_sic_) overtones and light splash of pink/red is aesthetically pleasing to the eye. In short, the 'elephant skin will look fabulous with both your pink case and your pink cover. 

P.S.Your decision to purchase a lighted Amazon cover is a very good one. The lighted case is perfect for holding and reading with and I've never had a problem with mine.

PPS Go with the 'elephant' skin!


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

kindlequeen said:


> I have the same pink cover with a sleeve that I made using Strawhatbrat's pattern from almost the exact same material (the black and white fabric on mine is the same pattern reversed and the pink lining is a dahlia pattern). This is my skin:
> 
> http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3/Bloom
> 
> I think the skin you chose is going to look fabulous! It's so much fun to coordinate them all! Hope you end up loving it! (PS- elephants are good luck!)


That's a beautiful skin, Kindlequeen. I'll have to change my vote from the Elephants (which I love) to your Bloom (which I love even more)! So many good choices out there. I love my skin but I keep looking at others and try to rationalize why I might need a second skin (I really can't).


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I LOVE the first one! What is the name of the skin? I must have it!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the elephant skin!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Can you only get skins from Amazon or are there other places selling them?

(they are gorgeous and I really want one, but so expensive!)


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

CathyQuinn said:


> Can you only get skins from Amazon or are there other places selling them?
> 
> (they are gorgeous and I really want one, but so expensive!)


You can buy them directly from Gelaskins or Decalgirl. They're pricey no matter where you buy them, but I believe I paid around $17 for mine from decal girl (with paying extra for the Matte finish) instead of the $19 that Amazon advertises.

Decal girl: http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins

Gelaskins: http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This is probably a good time to point out a page that we've set up here on KindleBoards, that makes it easy to browse skins and to place linkable pictures of skins in your posts.

It's available for both DecalGirl and for GelaSkins for all models of Kindles.

The links are available near the bottom of each forum page, where it says "New! Browse Kindle skins and post images in your posts: DecalGirl | GelaSkins".

Or, here they are if you're curious:

http://www.kboards.com/skins (DecalGirl)

http://www.kboards.com/skins/gelaskins.php (Gelaskins)


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks! I'm probably not going to be able to restrain myself for long... :-o



CoffeeCat said:


> You can buy them directly from Gelaskins or Decalgirl. They're pricey no matter where you buy them, but I believe I paid around $17 for mine from decal girl (with paying extra for the Matte finish) instead of the $19 that Amazon advertises.
> 
> Decal girl: http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-3-Skins
> 
> Gelaskins: http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/tablets_and_ereaders/Kindle_3


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

MissNetta - picking a skin is so hard!  I've often found myself wondering if I want a change.... =0)  Please post pics of the elephant one when you get it!

Cathy, if you're going for Gelaskins, they often do Groupon coupons (pay $15 for $30 credit) which is how I bought mine.  The total plus shipping came out to about $28 but since I got the Groupon (which I found by Google) I only paid $15 for it.  You might need to be patient waiting for one to come up but it will give you time to decide on a design.


----------

